# The iJoy Solo mini 80watt.



## blujeenz (7/2/16)

After a weekend with this mod, the following are my experiences with this device, bearing in mind this is my first regulated temp controlled mod.
Roughly about the same size as an IPV D2 but about 5mm taller, 158g with a Tesiyi 40A battery and 210g with batt and a half empty Cubis atomiser.
A very ergonomical mod which my left hand had to prise out of my right hand on a few occasions, in order to use the pc's mouse, yes it feels that good to hold.
The white version shows different shades of white on the top, body and door, it seems to be a different thickness of the teflon coating leading folk to suggest the batt door was made in a different factory, seems like a reasonable explanation, but my first choice would be slack quality control on the coating stage of the assembly line.
The fit of the door to main body seems much better than earlier versions, there is no rattle of buttons or door, even without a batt loaded.
The box contains a silicon sleeve, default color is black, the usb cutout is larger than the mod's port, possibly intentional for short reach micro usb cords, resulting in a white beard appearance around the usb port.
The usb port is for charging only, no firmware upgrades are available , or even necessary at this time, it has everything needed in the temp control wire material department.
NB a flat top 18650 batt is a must, the button top style wont fit.





Trying to illustrate the shade difference between the door on left and main body.



I'll take a high amp capable 18650 flat top batt please.



Really feels good.




Default silicone cover,good fit, white beard usb port cut out.



This mod was paid for, not gifted for review. 




Now for the basic method of operation.(pics taken in low light at a slow speed which causes speckles around the text)

Upon attaching an atomiser, Cubis with ss 1ohm coil, the device defaults to the wattage menu at 15watts, here Ive already pumped it up to 18.1W.
You then need to take a puff at your preferred wattage and puff duration, once you're happy, you press the *mode button*, circled in red, 3 times in quick succession, to access the TC mode menu.





If using a kanthal coil, holding down the mode button in wattage view will bring up the taste control usage view.
You then select your preferred temp with the % slider bar using the up and down arrows, here's mine at 101%, and you leave it in this view for normal useage.
When the coil fails to wick juice, the raindrop flashes and cuts power to the coil.
This has happened to me when tilting the device while vaping with a low juice level in the tank, as well as when exceeding my original calibrated puff duration.
Great feature and it works well...luv it.




Here is the TC mode menu.
Using the up or down arrows to select 1 of the 3, in my case, SS, do NOT push any buttons after selecting wire material, after approx 2 seconds it changes to the main use menu and that is where you leave it during use.
Your tank has now been calibrated to your mod, this procedure needs to be followed every time you remove the tank, unless the resistance of the coil stays the same.
The mod assumes a coil resistance deviation of 0.16 ohms means a new tank has been attached.
This seems to be an upgraded TC menu over the web reviews versions, which only have TI and NI options.




Here is mine now set in TC mode for SS at 290deg



My one gripe with TC on SS is that the mod first pulses the coil at a higher than set wattage and then pulls it back down, so you get an initial warm surge and then a cooler tail end of a vape, for example, set at 18w, it then does a 16w-24w-18-12w for the puff duration.

While in TC SS mode, I got a cotton taste once I'd vaped my Cubis dry but the raindrop didnt flash, however once I hit the mode button to get back to the watt menu and then back into the taste control screen, one hit in taste control mode caused the raindrop to flash and power was cut.

*TLDR*(too long didnt read)
edit: the fire button is very firm and has a double loud click, once when pressing and when the button clicks back onto its seat, not really stealthy.
Taste control works better on SS coils than SS temp control.
Im happy with this mod
...and would highly recommend it, perhaps in another color if the _shades of white_ will bother you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## mohamed (7/2/16)

Excellent review @blujeenz

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/2/16)

mohamed said:


> Excellent review @blujeenz
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk



Thanks, feel free to add your experiences too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

